# The transformation of Faery's Corner



## FaeryBee

*For years, there was a 700 square foot area of "common ground" near our townhouse 
that was completed neglected and ignored by our Homeowners Association.

The area was overgrown with weeds and pachysandra.
I decided to make this area my "project" and began clearing it for planting. 
This involved my digging down by hand several inches in order to manually remove all the nasty pachysandra roots.

Finally, after spending a few weeks' time, I managed to clear the entire area, remove the roots and was ready to begin planting.

Because of the trees in the area as well as several along the path nearby, the area was in shade for the majority of each day.
I chose full-shade plants which all did very well.



In 2014, one of the trees in the triangle area plus two trees which shaded the area were severely damaged in a storm and then removed. 
Following that, my neighbor chose to remove another tree which was a major contributor to the shade to in the area. 
Unfortunately, this year the remaining tree in the triangle area was also removed.
What had been my "shade-garden" had progressed from full shade to full sun.

So&#8230; now I needed to start over. 
Thankfully, this year I didn't have to dig out pachysandra roots. 
I simply had to remove all the shade plants and have the grindings from the final tree stump removed.

Here is how the area looked after I removed the plants, the stump grindings were removed and I brought in ~30 cubic feet (850 lbs) of top soil/potting soil to use as filler.







Next, I set the plants I chose out according to the design layout I'd created.



Oops - looks like 700 square feet is a little bigger than it seemed when I was working with my pictures on the computer. 
Time to pick up more plants at the garden center in order to fill in those bare spots!



And&#8230; after two days of planting - this is how it looks!







This area has now been christened "Faery's Corner".

I still need to mulch the area and then it will be a matter of ensuring the plants are watered through the long hot summer so they can become well established. 
The full-sun plants I chose are deer resistant as well as drought tolerant once established.

Thanks for taking the time to read about my special project!​*


----------



## StarlingWings

It's beautiful, Deb. :hug: 
The plants and layout are gorgeous, and I know they'll thrive under your watchful eye!
Part of the beauty is also in the commitment, time and love you put into your corner as you worked your "Faery magic" and made an overlooked spot a place where eyes can wander and be pleased. 

You did wonderfully and all your hard work was worth it. Karma for the beautiful garden, pictures, and your perseverance which brought this forgotten little patch of earth to life once again. 
Great job, Deb! :clap: :whoo:


----------



## Niamhf

Wow what a transformation! Great job Deb and I love the name too


----------



## Budget baby

Attention Miss faery there is a very neglected portion of weeds, leaves, and such at the bottom of my garden would you please place a date in your calendar to come on down and do your magic PLEASE:bowdown::undwech::aus:
That looks lovely and once it all settles will make a lovely statement . Your hard work and dedication are to be admired.


----------



## Kate C

Looks really great Deb. It's just a shame though with the deer around that you couldn't have planted an amazing vegetable garden that all the homeowners could have benefited from, including the feathered ones. It would have been ideal for that with the trees removed.


----------



## RavensGryf

Oh that really looks nice!  A big sense of accomplishment too! I love how it's very green and picturesque... I can tell that's not anywhere near where I live!

It's too bad the trees are gone, but since you picked the kind of plants that thrive in the sun, it should be great !


----------



## Didoushkaya

Well done Deb! Amazing dedication. These plants can't have come cheap but most of all your time and hard work must be commended. Karma to you my friend 
Thank you for sharing. Every bit of inspiration we get from each other helps us on the way to bettering ourselves


----------



## aluz

Wow, you did an awesome job in rehabilitating that patch of land, well done! :2thumbs:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Wow this is great.. What determination you have. And all of the transformation that you did and all of the hard work you have done fantastic.... It really makes you feel really good about what you have done for the little spot no one wanted.. It has really brightened that area up and a really nice place to go walking with your dogs and admire the hard work you have put in. Now you will be able to watch your plants grow and get beautiful flowers on them.. I hope you don't have bruses on your knees from leaning on the ground. It is great what you have done for the Environment...I have to give you a Karma later as the system won't give it out till later......


----------



## jrook

I second Lyn in her comment about your determination! Simply incredible. My back hurts just looking at it.
It certainly improves the appeal of that area. My hat is off to you.... once again, I might add.

PS.. my guys below would like to say hats off to you, but aren't sure how to do that!!


----------



## Jonah

Your landscaping talent's are as awesome as your computer artistry. I wish I could get you to move in next door, I have an acre of eyesore that could use your touch....


----------



## FaeryBee

*


StarlingWings said:



It's beautiful, Deb. :hug: 
The plants and layout are gorgeous, and I know they'll thrive under your watchful eye!
Part of the beauty is also in the commitment, time and love you put into your corner as you worked your "Faery magic" and made an overlooked spot a place where eyes can wander and be pleased.

You did wonderfully and all your hard work was worth it. Karma for the beautiful garden, pictures, and your perseverance which brought this forgotten little patch of earth to life once again. 
Great job, Deb! :clap: :whoo:

Click to expand...

 :hug: Thank you for the karma and all your kind comments, Star!



Niamhf said:



Wow what a transformation! Great job Deb and I love the name too 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Niamh. 



Pretty boy said:



Attention Miss faery there is a very neglected portion of weeds, leaves, and such at the bottom of my garden would you please place a date in your calendar to come on down and do your magic PLEASE:bowdown::undwech::aus:
That looks lovely and once it all settles will make a lovely statement . Your hard work and dedication are to be admired.

Click to expand...

 I'd be very happy to come work on your garden, Cathy! 



Kate C said:



Looks really great Deb. It's just a shame though with the deer around that you couldn't have planted an amazing vegetable garden that all the homeowners could have benefited from, including the feathered ones. It would have been ideal for that with the trees removed.

Click to expand...

 I saw two beautful does running down the golf course just this morning when I was out watering the newly installed plantings! They were so beautiful. 
A vegetable garden would be lovely but this area is where two paths through the community converge. Not only residents but golf course patrons and people from surrounding areas walk on the pathways regularly. 
I'm sure any "vegetables" planted in such an area would be taken very quickly and those doing the tending would never benefit. 
As it is, I had a faery statue stolen from the area in 2013 and I'm wondering how many people are going to think the flowers are there for them to pick. 



RavensGryf said:



Oh that really looks nice!  A big sense of accomplishment too! I love how it's very green and picturesque... I can tell that's not anywhere near where I live!

It's too bad the trees are gone, but since you picked the kind of plants that thrive in the sun, it should be great !

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Julie. 



Didoushkaya said:



Well done Deb! Amazing dedication. These plants can't have come cheap but most of all your time and hard work must be commended. Karma to you my friend 
Thank you for sharing. Every bit of inspiration we get from each other helps us on the way to bettering ourselves 

Click to expand...

 :hug: Thanks, Dee!



aluz said:



Wow, you did an awesome job in rehabilitating that patch of land, well done! :2thumbs:

Click to expand...

Many thanks, Ana 



LynandIndigo said:



Wow this is great.. What determination you have. And all of the transformation that you did and all of the hard work you have done fantastic.

Click to expand...

Thanks, Lyn! 



jrook said:



I second Lyn in her comment about your determination! Simply incredible. My back hurts just looking at it.
It certainly improves the appeal of that area. My hat is off to you.... once again, I might add.

Click to expand...

Thanks, Judy! :happy4:



Jonah said:



Your landscaping talent's are as awesome as your computer artistry. I wish I could get you to move in next door, I have an acre of eyesore that could use your touch....

Click to expand...

 Randy, I sure wish I could come help out with that acre. I've done a few designs for my friends which as been a lot of work but also a lot of fun!*


----------



## Cody

Nice job, my back also hurts just looking at it. I know how much work it is to have accomplished it all.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Cody said:



Nice job, my back also hurts just looking at it. I know how much work it is to have accomplished it all.

Click to expand...

Thanks! 

Actually, considering I've had two back surgeries (June 2010 cervical-three levels fused with titaium rods and July 2010 lumbar two levels fused with titatum rods) 
I'm doing pretty well after doing all the planting in Faery's Corner over the last two days. *


----------



## Jo Ann

*The*

Wow, Deb, I hope your body is feeling OK Looks wonderful and professional.
What a skillful Lady!!! Blessings,Jo Ann


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Jo Ann said:



Wow, Deb, I hope your body is feeling OK Looks wonderful and professional.
What a skillful Lady!!! Blessings,Jo Ann

Click to expand...

Thanks, Jo Ann!

Tomorrow I'm going to get mulch so I can finish up the area. *


----------



## FaeryBee

*Well, I'm now declaring "Faery's Corner" to be officially completed. :happy4:

Today I purchased and spread 25 (3 cubic ft) bags of mulch over the area around the plantings and it looks pretty nice if I do say so myself.

Now for the remainder of this season, I will be doing the weeding and ensuring the plants are watered regularly to allow them to become well established.

Supposedly, the grounds maintainence crew will be handling routine maintenance of the area next year...
we'll have to see how that goes. 

After my last three days of working out in the hot sun, I'm pretty beat.

At the moment, I'm finding myself spacing out as I'm looking at my computer screen, so I'd better change into my outdoor clothes and to water the plantings before it gets dark.

Since I'm severely allergic to insect bites and the gnats in this area are fierce  this time of year, I have to ensure every inch of skin is covered by clothing and wear my gnat-hat whenever I go out to do any gardening. 

Have a nice evening everyone! (or nice day if you are on the other side of the world) *


----------



## Budget baby

:decision::decision: Sorry but after meeting you and seeing how stunning and lovely you are, I can picture you in head to toe GNAT proof clothing.p:p::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 4711

awesome work!


----------



## FaeryBee

*:laughing: No WAY, my friend!!

Believe me, seeing me the way I look when I'm gardening would scare senior citizens and small children :scare:

When I came in after I finished spreading the mulch I took off the gnat-hat to find I had smeared mulch "dust" all over my face when I was outside and I looked like a chimney sweep.



Pretty boy said:



:decision::decision: Sorry but after meeting you and seeing how stunning and lovely you are, I can picture you in head to toe GNAT proof clothing.p:p::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Budget baby

You are BEAUTIFUL on the inside and out my friend no matter what you wear, or look like.:hug::happy4:


----------

